# Hermana franciscana



## Cebeta

Com es tradueix al català "las hermanas franciscanas"?
Es diu germanes? Em sona estrany però tampoc no tinc cap altra idea. 
Algú em pot ajudar?

Gràcies.


----------



## Namarne

Jo diria que sí, que es diu les germanes franciscanes.


----------



## Cebeta

Moltes gràcies, Namarne. 
Ho havia buscat a l'optimot (castellà-català) i com a tota refèrencia religiosa em deia fraressa, tampoc trobava res definitiu a altres diccionaris.
Començava a dubtar de l'opció fàcil.
Gràcies.


----------



## Namarne

Sí, jo també dubtava, no et pensis. Sobretot perquè això de dirigir-se a una religiosa amb la paraula "germana" no ho tinc gaire sentit. (En canvi en castellà, o en anglès també per exemple, sí que sona molt més).


----------



## Cebeta

El dubte inicial, així en genèric, el deixem com està.
Però, ja posades, us sona alguna manera d'adreçar-se directament a una monja en català? 
Com diríem "Buenas tardes, hermana" per exemple ?


----------



## Namarne

Bé, jo he dit que no ho tinc gaire sentit, però tampoc no se m'acud cap altra cosa que "germana", la veritat...


----------



## panjabigator

Es pot fer servir la paraula "sor" aquí per a "germana"?

Si vols, conec a una noia que ha viscut amb monjes catalanes.  Li preguntaré i a veure que em digui


----------



## Cebeta

Gràcies Panjabigator. Segur que arribem a bon port.
Com n'és la curiositat!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola Cebeta,

Espero a la resposta de ma amiga, però et suggereixo que no t'hi esperis perquè aquesta noia no és gens bé amb emails i preguntes, doncs...

Salutacions,
PG


----------

